# Twin lambs, 2nd born dead



## Danner (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello, this is my 1st year with sheep. I have 10 ewes that are about to lamb. My first one had a lamb Tuesday night. This lamb is doing fine. The ewe had what I thought was afterbirth that wouldn't pass the next day. She was up and about and taking care of her lamb. The next morning I checked on her and next to her was a stillborn twin in an unopened sack. I opened the sack to look at the lamb. He was pretty good size, but had hardly any hair at all. I'm not sure when he died. Should I have done something earlier or was this just a natural thing. The mom is a yearling.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 18, 2013)

I really don't know...after the first lamb was born did a second water bubble appear?  Did the ewe have contractions?  Here our ewes have always passed the afterbirth within an hour of delivering...and I being a fuss budget always stay with the ewe and wait...yes...even in freezing temps or rain...I need to get it up and bagged and out of there to get the smell of it out before coyotes start up their howling.

What your ewe did has not happened to me...so I really don't know.  I have not had to bounce a ewe to feel for a possible second lamb, but have looked it up online and watched youtube to see how it's done.  If I suspected another lamb in there I would glove and lube up and go in to feel for a second lamb.

This is your first lambing season and I'm sorry you lost the second twin.  Really hope the rest of your ewes lamb with no problems.  And I really hope someone who has experienced this comes on to give you advice.

After you saw the dead lamb, did you also see the ewe pass the placenta?  Retained placenta is not a good thing and will need attention.  Sometimes these things just happen and good luck with the rest of your birthings!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmmmm......

What breed are these sheep (woolly or hairy)? Was the hair on the dead lamb non-existent or was it falling out. Any nasty oders? A full term lamb should be fully covered in hair or wool, but if it had died in utero several days ago then the hair would be falling out by the time it was born. Did the mother seem sick or off at all before lambing? Has she ever lambed before?

If I am with a ewe when she lambs I always check for a 2nd. Usually going in no farther then your fingers will give you a good idea of whether there is another lamb or not. Also look at the after birth hanging out of the ewe. If there are thin bluish white worm-like cords along with the remains of the lamb's sack, then the ewe is done. If the ewe passes a sack with light colored fluid after the first lamb, there is usually another. A dark bag, she's probably done.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 18, 2013)

From what you are describing, I would have thought that the lamb had died in utero. We have had this with a couple of ewes this year.The cause isn't always clear....sometimes the placenta just fails. Maybe have them scanned next year? try not to feel too bad about it.

We get our sheep scanned, but even then the scan is not 100%. This year one of our lambs born dead was to a ewe who was scanned for twins.....but she had triplets. Another scan said triplets, but she had 5.....4 of which survived (only one could be left with the ewe as she has only half an udder).

I worry myself witless about retained placenta, too, Bonbean. I had always thought it has to be gone by 24 hours, and usually it is out within an hour or two of birth. I've had the vet out to give oxytocin before. This year was different, though. A ewe had retained (beyond 24 hours) placenta. I called the vet. He asked how the ewe was and was she feeding her lamb.....ewe fine, feeding lamb.He asked if I had tugged the placnta.....I admitted,,,,yes, just a little, stuck fast. He then said that it probably wouldn't dislodge with oxytocin. He told me to collect antibiotics (Draxin) to give to her, and to examine her daily, and that he would come out to see her if it didn't  eventually pass or if she became unwell. The placenta came out DAY 5, and ewe and lamb remain very well. I have not known this method of management before, but it worked with her. Apologies for rambling on your thread, Danner.

Sandie


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 19, 2013)

I have had the same thing happen before a few times. It makes ya feel horrible to be sure, but there is nothing ya can do! Sorry about your lamb! Usually if they are stillborn, they seem to be born a while after the live twin!
Retained placentas, I have always been told to leave them alone unless the ewe is off her feed, and they WILL get rid on them them selves!


----------



## Danner (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses. I have had some more lambs since that 1st one and now I'm pretty sure it had died in the ewe prior to delivery.

 Yesterday we had 2 sets of twins and they came fairly soon after each other and I got to see the process and the water bags. We did have one with triplets. The last one was the largest but I could never get to breathe. She had a full coat of hair and I think died during the labor. I tried to get to breath by moving and swinging by legs as I had read. The labor process from 1st to 3rd lamb lasted about 2 hours. Could I have done anything else to help the 3rd lamb? Thanks


----------

